# Scorpio kayaks



## Aaronm677 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm interested in the scorpio range of kayaks from c-kayaks. Particularly the leatherback or the terrapin. Does anyone own one or has experience with this kayak brand??? How do they ride like? Do u get tired quickly because of drag thru the water? Reputation of the c-kayak company?


----------



## drewob (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey,
I bought the Scorpio Terrapin fishing package for $549, well I bought two actual, one for my gf.

http://www.southernadventures.com.au/Sc ... m#terrapin

I'm really happy with them. They aren't the fastest thing on the water, or the flashest, but they are stable and easy to use. It comes with a central fishing rod holder you attach and 4 other mounts on the side, paddle and a very comfy seat. I find it easy to paddle and not too tiring. Weighs in under 20kg and I can load/unload them from my roof racks solo (I'm not a huge guy).

I guess it depends on what you're planning on using if for. I've been fishing around esturies and rivers. I got mine from the Sunshine Coast store and they were friendly. I guess having an established store is a bonus if anything goes wrong.

Initially I was looking at what BCF had to offer but this was a cheaper and I think better option for an entry level kayak.

Be careful asking for kayak advice on here...there are some seriously well kitted out kayakers with all the bells and whistles...they say it is addictive. You probably don't need to drop a load of money to get started.


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the same kayak but I bought it on ebay from another dealer.
You'd really find it hard to buy a better kayak for the money.
It come's fairly fitted out and all it really needs is a sounder and a storage unit out the back well and of you go.
I mainly use mine in lakes and it's perfect cause it's super stable and turns on a dime so u can get in and out of trees and snags etc.
I need to plug all my scupper holes cause I'm around 100kg and I'll get a wet bum if I don't.
I've taken it to the bay and it did well but it's a little to small if it chops up.

I paid $350 for my first one and $355 for the second.
Have a look on ebay under fishing kayaks and you'll see heaps of them, there is a heap of different stores selling the same kayak under different names.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bigfishpete bought one of the ebay versions, sold as Grand Angler, and looks good on the water and he is a big man


----------



## Aaronm677 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for ur post lads. Info taken on board.
Cheers


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Aaron could you please respond to Occy ASAP?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Sheesh, I was just trying to help by bumping the thread for Aaron. His last post was 6 months ago, I wouldn't want him to miss it.

Have you tried pming him Occy? He might have notifications turned on.


----------

